# I challenge 480Sparky to an Uber Whatsit duel!



## crimbfighter (Oct 15, 2015)

I miss your Uber Whatsit's, 480sparky, so I thought I would bring them back! First shot is roughly 4:1 using a bellows with a 55mm f/3.5 Micro Nikkor cropped at about, oh, 75%. I thought I'd start with an easy one... Best guesses of what it is?


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 16, 2015)

No guesses?


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 16, 2015)

Kitchen match.


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 16, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Kitchen match.


Ding ding! I knew this one would be too easy.. I don't quite have your eye for these yet.


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 16, 2015)

Sunday Whatsit | Photography Forum


----------



## crimbfighter (Oct 16, 2015)

480sparky said:


> Sunday Whatsit | Photography Forum


Shoulda known... Clearly didn't do my research...


----------



## 480sparky (Oct 16, 2015)

crimbfighter said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> > Sunday Whatsit | Photography Forum
> ...



Mebbe this will help:

Whatsit Library | Photography Forum


----------

